# fog clean up



## lilflip (Mar 17, 2009)

Does anybody know how to clean up the liquid left on the stage after using a fog machine?


----------



## Footer (Mar 17, 2009)

What kind of fogger are you using? Cracked oil can be a picked up with a good mopping.


----------



## lilflip (Mar 17, 2009)

It's fog juice from target


----------



## Footer (Mar 17, 2009)

Does the fog smell sweet? If so, its glycol based fog. Being an unknown manufacture, who knows what else is in that fog juice. Any good floor cleaner should be able to take it up. If it is still there, goo-gone or some type of orange clean will clean it up.


----------



## lilflip (Mar 18, 2009)

No it does not smell sweet, some of the actors say it smells like candy.


----------



## TheDonkey (Mar 18, 2009)

lilflip said:


> No it does not smell sweet, some of the actors say it smells like candy.



Candy smells sweet...

So yeah, that's probably Glycol-based, follow above directions.


----------



## Van (Mar 18, 2009)

Rubbing Alcohol is very good at breaking down / cleaning up Glycols and glycerins. It's a bit more enviromentally freindly than Goo-gone. "Simple green" should work as well. 

And of course, water works well with glycol cleanup too.


----------



## mattbarnes84 (Mar 18, 2009)

when we had a Fog Glycol spill. we used vinegar and mopped it up, it killed the smell and didn't mess up the paint.


----------



## MikeyHP (Mar 19, 2009)

That explains why the rosco fluid we use smells like pancakes


----------



## avkid (Mar 19, 2009)

MikeyHP said:


> That explains why the rosco fluid we use smells like pancakes


 With imitation syrup.
Seriously, I've been saying it for years.


----------



## lieperjp (Mar 20, 2009)

mattbarnes84 said:


> when we had a Fog Glycol spill. we used vinegar and mopped it up, it killed the smell and didn't mess up the paint.



One would think it would make an entirely different, slightly worse smell.


----------



## lilflip (Mar 20, 2009)

It's water based


----------

